# K04



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

So, I did a green light dead stop hard pull in sport mode. CEL flashes at me, I stop accelerating at that point, approx 80 mph in 3rd... Traction control flashing the entire time. Then the CEL stops flashing. I don't have access to VAG-Com. Is this a valve spring issue you think? Didn't seem like a misfire issue. Didn't go into limp mode. Any input?

-Wes


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

misterwes said:


> So, I did a green light dead stop hard pull in sport mode. CEL flashes at me, I stop accelerating at that point, approx 80 mph in 3rd... Traction control flashing the entire time. Then the CEL stops flashing. I don't have access to VAG-Com. Is this a valve spring issue you think? Didn't seem like a misfire issue. Didn't go into limp mode. Any input?
> 
> -Wes


Do you have the button from USP Motorsports to disable TCS? You need that if you are doing hard pull like that. Traction control cutting all your power to the wheel and just overall F-ing your entire pull up.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Do you have the button from USP Motorsports to disable TCS? You need that if you are doing hard pull like that. Traction control cutting all your power to the wheel and just overall F-ing your entire pull up.


This


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Um.. I'm not taking anything away from your post. Because its all true. But, I'm quite sure TCS has absolutely jack and **** to do with a CEL happening with what I described.. However, it's on at all times now. Anyone in the Jacksonville, FL area have VAG-Com?!

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Um.. I'm not taking anything away from your post. Because its all true. But, I'm quite sure TCS has absolutely jack and **** to do with a CEL happening with what I described.. However, it's on at all times now. Anyone in the Jacksonville, FL area have VAG-Com?!
> 
> -Wes


I didn't even think about the cel when I put "this" for his post lol I was just thinking that sux losing all that power lmao

You're right though, traction control can't throw a cel


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

do ur car sound differ or drove slower now ??


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd spend the $120 on the button from USP and then make another hard pull...see if the CEL trips again. Hell whats $120 on a $5k setup. Do it!


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

The CEL will trip again. The codes thrown DrTechy; 
p0300-random cylinder misfire
P0302,303,304- cylinder 2/3/4 misfire
P025C-fuel pump module control circuit low

If [email protected] would chime in that would be great!

Not sure if I should try just coil packs or think about the exhaust valve job. :/

-Wes


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

misterwes said:


> The CEL will trip again. The codes thrown DrTechy;
> p0300-random cylinder misfire
> P0302,303,304- cylinder 2/3/4 misfire
> P025C-fuel pump module control circuit low
> ...




try to clear the code and see if the problem come back or not before you spend $$$ to fix a new car..


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

I cleared... I'm scared to do again. But I'd start cheap anyway with plugs and packs.

-Wes


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

misterwes said:


> I cleared... I'm scared to do again. But I'd start cheap anyway with plugs and packs.
> 
> -Wes


I assume all your added components are in line with what should be accompanying 
going to the power level of K04?


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes. APR stage 1/2 Carbonio, S3 intercooler, SPM 3" exhaust, borla catback (which wasn't on at the time), APR K04 turbo and software.

-Wes

VW tech told me the coil packs almost always are first to go. Getting them on warranty as we speak, as well as 20k service


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

misterwes said:


> Yes. APR stage 1/2 Carbonio, S3 intercooler, SPM 3" exhaust, borla catback (which wasn't on at the time), APR K04 turbo and software.
> 
> -Wes
> 
> VW tech told me the coil packs almost always are first to go. Getting them on warranty as we speak, as well as 20k service


Wasn't there something about checking to see which valve springs were in the car? APR 
showed what to look for with regard to the stripe coloring in order to know if you had the
improved ones.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Yes. APR stage 1/2 Carbonio, S3 intercooler, SPM 3" exhaust, borla catback (which wasn't on at the time), APR K04 turbo and software.
> 
> -Wes
> 
> VW tech told me the coil packs almost always are first to go. Getting them on warranty as we speak, as well as 20k service


Have you spoken to APR yet?


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

No... My dealer is APR certified. So any parts I need are covered! Like I said, I'll check, and if I can't figure it out... I'll get with APR

-Wes


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Those symptoms sound a lot like the thread a while back where the poster was having misfire issues on his K04'd GLI. APR did the research and discovered there are certain models with "bad" valve springs.

Here's a link from the GolfMKVI forum.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50417


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup... Looky what I found :/








Yup, the bad springs. DIY scheduled for shore duty?!?! Maybe :/ peace out.

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Yup... Looky what I found :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam, that sux. Contact APR, they can do a different tune to fix it, unless you really want to replace your valve springs. Or you could always go bigger!!! Maybe sell the K04 to drtechy? lol


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn, now I want to go check my motor and see what valve springs are in my car.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm. No. Besides, check yours also. Hell, I didn't even know I had an E888 engine or whatever. Don't even know where that designator is.

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Hmm. No. Besides, check yours also. Hell, I didn't even know I had an E888 engine or whatever. Don't even know where that designator is.
> 
> -Wes


LOL, yea I know I gotta check them. But I will probably not be upgrading the turbo any time soon anyway. Go bigger bro, no issues on stage 3+ lol


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

You gonna fund my adventure? Hmm, didn't think so by your apparent lack of silence. Lol! Cause I'd have to redo everything all over from intake, intercooler, turbo swap.... ****... You... Sir.

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> You gonna fund my adventure? Hmm, didn't think so by your apparent lack of silence. Lol! Cause I'd have to redo everything all over from intake, intercooler, turbo swap.... ****... You... Sir.
> 
> -Wes


LOL, just contact APR and have them change the tune. You'll be fine, you won't get quite as much power as some others on the top end, but you'll be fine!


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

....hell no! Valve job is easy enough! I shall over come these odds!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> ....hell no! Valve job is easy enough! I shall over come these odds!


Well ****, then do that! lol


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Will do! And after further reading on that thread, it could still possibly be the coils or plugs. Arin stated that the CEL and EPC would come on if it were springs. Coils are known to go bad real quick with K04 swaps. Guess I'll throw the codes again, go get em changed on warranty 

-wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

misterwes said:


> Will do! And after further reading on that thread, it could still possibly be the coils or plugs. Arin stated that the CEL and EPC would come on if it were springs. Coils are known to go bad real quick with K04 swaps. Guess I'll throw the codes again, go get em changed on warranty
> 
> -wes


Ummm pretty sure they aren't going to cover that under warranty bro. You swapped the turbo out, pretty sure your warranty is shot at this point


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Wrong.. You need an upgrade friendly dealership. Failed coil codes don't tell them the turbo caused it, they are just failed. So, it's covered twice. APR certified dealer, AND there is no proof the turbo caused failed coils  besides... The tech is who told me to throw the codes again to change coils on warranty. 

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky you have a friendly dealer like that.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Fact.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn! Sorry to see you have the "bad" springs Wes. At least now you know what the most likely culprit is? 

Now I gotta check mine this weekend.


----------

